# Where-ähnliche abfrage in objektorientierter Datenbank



## Wox (4. Okt 2008)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Datenbank-system ich verwenden kann, um folgendes Problem zu lösen?
Ich habe viele Java-Objekte, die alle eine x- und y-koordinate (als variable) haben. Nun möchte ich genau die Objekte auswählen, bei welchen der y-wert zwischen zwei bestimmten zahlen liegt und die x-koordinate ebenso. Dafür lege ich die Objekte in einer Datenbank ab und mache dann eine abfrage, welche mir diese Objekte als result liefert.

Mit welchem datenbanksystem kann man eine solche Abfrage realisieren? Vielen dank für eure hilfe!!

Wox


----------



## foobar (5. Okt 2008)

> Mit welchem datenbanksystem kann man eine solche Abfrage realisieren? Vielen dank für eure hilfe!!


Mit jedem. In Sql kann man sowas mit between lösen.

Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Wox (5. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo liegt das Problem?



Dass ich,wie gesagt Java-Objekte und keine Strings/Zahlen etc speichern möchte. Und die x- und y-koordinaten sind variablen der Objekte.

PS: Ich präferiere eine eingebette version einer Datenbank, also ohne Client-Server-System.


----------



## GambaJo (5. Okt 2008)

db4o-->Native Queries


----------



## foobar (5. Okt 2008)

> Dass ich,wie gesagt Java-Objekte und keine Strings/Zahlen etc speichern möchte. Und die x- und y-koordinaten sind variablen der Objekte.


Das haste doch mit Hibernate+Apache Derby auch. Ansonsten eben Cache oder Db40.


----------



## Wox (5. Okt 2008)

Vielen Dank euch beiden! Was ist denn am performantesten?

Edit: Ok, ich denke ich werde Hibernate + HSQLDB benutzen. Hier ein paar benchmarks, falls es jemanden interessiert: http://polepos.sourceforge.net/results/html/index.html


----------

